# Minecraft Skins



## Scoo (20. Dezember 2013)

Was für Skins nutzt ihr den so.

Ich selber habe anfang ohne Skins gespielt und jetzt mal das eine oder andere Probiert.
Habe zur Zeit eines das mir soweit gefällt.

Gibt es den auch Skins die was mit Filmen oder Serien zu tun haben,damit Minecraft nach so etwas aussieht.

Also für Vorschläge,eventuell mit Bildern und Links wäre ich sehr Dankbar.


----------



## kaifly (13. April 2015)

Ich hab am Anfang auch ohne gespielt, nach langer zeit spiele ich auch mit Skins. 

 

Was sind so deine lieblings Filme oder Serien?


----------

